# Pakistan Denies ISI Involvement in Karzai Attack



## AWP (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone here believe the Pakistanis? I know I don't.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2008062...80626091945;_ylt=ApWpR1nenaVG4z.NY51Mt7TOVooA



> ISLAMABAD (AFP) - A Pakistani minister on Thursday rejected "baseless" allegations by neighbouring Afghanistan that its main spy service had masterminded an attempt to assassinate President Hamid Karzai.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2008)

That would be a no...


----------

